# Question about Jellyfish



## Puglover (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I have recently acquired a 100 gal tank. I am thinking about doing a saltwater setup with jellyfish. 

Do you know any good places I can purchase them from? And is there any specifics to the set up? 


Thanks!

:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## Puglover (Jun 24, 2012)

I found this: How to Start a Jellyfish Tank: 12 steps (with pictures) - wikiHow

Do you think it is accurate? Any suggestions?


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

All I know is that jelly's are very delicate creatures and if that tank is a rectangle it probably won't be the best for them, they do best in a speacies only tank that is round in shape so they don't get caught in any dead spots or corners, one of the LA Fish guys actually patented a "jellyquarium" specifically for their needs but I'm sure it costs an ungodly ammount of money


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

+1 to Cichlids. And i'll add
Midwater Systems Jelliquarium Moon Jellyfish Tank Kreisel Aquarium Ephyra Tanks Medusa Mangrove Jellies


----------



## Samuel Stone (Jul 4, 2012)

Much appreciated


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

could they not be put in a massive biorb?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

zero said:


> could they not be put in a massive biorb?


Sure


----------



## Jellyfish Art (Jun 8, 2010)

You can also order jellyfish from us (Jellyfish Art) at jellyfishart.com. We ship every Mon - Thu. Our moon jellies are a temperate strain so you don't need a heater or chiller. Hope that helps!


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I once spent part of an evening in the jellyfish facility at the New England Aquarium. The tanks were like giant cheese wheels, with no corners and a constant slow filtration. The jellyfish drifted through those tanks in constant motion - really beautiful. But the tanks were ultra-specialized to have no corners, since the jellyfish will drift in , get trapped and die.


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

Jelly fish will need some current and powerheads will chop them up. You will need to set up an over flow with a way to keep them out of the filter. Cleaning the tank will be challenging lol


----------



## Jmoquarium (Mar 31, 2012)

As many people said they cannot be trapped in a corner or get caught in filtration or they will die. If you can make some kind of system that will move the water in a circular motion would be best. They are very delicate but very interesting. Finding a supplier would be hard but if you're up for the challenge of the rank go for it. I recommend the moon jelly.


----------

